# After update of postfix-current postfix is crashing



## megapearl (May 13, 2014)

Hello, after updating my system today using portmaster postfix is crashing all the time, how to debug?


```
root@server:/# uname -a
FreeBSD server.flissinger.com 10.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p2 #5: Fri May  9 00:45:41 CEST 2014     donald@server.flissinger.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MAINSERVER  amd64
root@server:/#
```

dmesg:

```
pid 46664 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 46710 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 46714 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 46793 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 46874 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 46986 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 46995 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47138 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11I
pid 47145 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47249 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47270 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47274 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47280 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47284 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47345 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47353 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47357 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47363 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47367 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47424 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47428 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47443 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47450 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47454 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47510 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47515 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47524 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47530 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47534 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47810 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47814 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47818 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47834 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47838 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47894 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47899 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47906 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47925 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47929 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 47990 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 48002 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 48022 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 48133 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 48137 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 48193 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 48207 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 48307 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 48354 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 56041 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 56100 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 56109 (pipe), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```

grep of mail.log

```
May 13 10:11:32 server postfix/postfix-script[56035]: starting the Postfix mail system
May 13 10:11:32 server postfix/master[56037]: daemon started -- version 2.12-20140507, configuration /usr/local/etc/postfix
May 13 10:11:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe pid 56041 killed by signal 11
May 13 10:11:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe: bad command startup -- throttling
May 13 10:12:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe pid 56100 killed by signal 11
May 13 10:12:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe: bad command startup -- throttling
May 13 10:13:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe pid 56109 killed by signal 11
May 13 10:13:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe: bad command startup -- throttling
May 13 10:14:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe pid 56114 killed by signal 11
May 13 10:14:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe: bad command startup -- throttling
May 13 10:15:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe pid 56120 killed by signal 11
May 13 10:15:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe: bad command startup -- throttling
May 13 10:16:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe pid 56125 killed by signal 11
May 13 10:16:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe: bad command startup -- throttling
May 13 10:17:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: process /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe pid 56180 killed by signal 11
May 13 10:17:32 server postfix/master[56037]: warning: /usr/local/libexec/postfix/pipe: bad command startup -- throttling
```

Who can help me out?

Regards,
Donald.


----------



## megapearl (May 13, 2014)

`portdowngrade mail/postfix-current r340872`

Solved it for now, but something is wrong with r353542 at least in my case...


----------



## megapearl (May 21, 2014)

How to debug this? *A*s soon as I upgrade to the new postfix-current I get the issue again. Already tried to deinstall clean and install again.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2014)

Is there any reason you can't use mail/postfix? You are using an unstable development version.


----------



## megapearl (May 22, 2014)

No particilar reason, strange thing is that I run two FreeBSD 10 servers, and the other server runs postfix-current just fine. I can use just the normal postfix package, no problem, but I just want to know why it's sig11 on one server and not on the other.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2014)

megapearl said:
			
		

> I can use just the normal postfix package, no problem, but I just want to know why it's sig 11 on one server and not on the other.


No idea why but I can imagine it's because it's a development version. You can probably get some better information from the Postfix developers themselves.


----------

